# 15% Discount - Littlewoods



## vjoc (21 Sep 2007)

(Ex Family Album) are offering 15% Discount on orders for the next 14 days.

Simply Quote Code "XX142" with your order.


----------



## andrew1977 (22 Sep 2007)

Has anyone good or bad experiences with them ? I have a 15 euro new customer discount and tempted to use it , the prices seem to be a small bit higher than normal shops for the stuff i am interested in .

They dont take credit card payment online which is a shame


----------



## slamdunkin (14 Oct 2007)

vjoc said:


> (Ex Family Album) are offering 15% Discount on orders for the next 14 days.
> 
> Simply Quote Code "XX142" with your order.


 
used it and saved - cheers!


----------

